# Any golfers in Wellington??



## bdl123 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi All,
Is there anybody out there (in the Wellington area anyway) who plays golf..or hubby plays golf. We have recently emigrated from the UK (4 wks ago) and my hubby is desperate for a round of golf...although it would have to be after mid may when his clubs arrive along with everything else we own in our container!

I've been trying to find any threads re same or groups/pages on facebook but to no avail....

Any help would be fab

xxx


----------

